# Xmms si blocca

## Cagnulein

Ragazzi ho una bella domandina da porvi:

mi sapete dire come mai quando lancio xmms e ascolto la mia bella lista di mp3 da fluxbox nessun problema, ma quando lancio xmms da kde, ad ogni canzone, xmms si blocca e io devo fare play per far riprendere l'ascolto...

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Stai usando la versione ~x86? Io per risolvere sono tornato alla stable.

----------

## paolo

Vedi anche se la colpa è del demone sonoro.  :Twisted Evil:  (foto recente del demone)

P.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Stai usando la versione ~x86? Io per risolvere sono tornato alla stable.

 

anche tu avevi lo stesso problema?

proverò!  :Razz: 

grassie  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

come ti ha detto Paolo il problema e' il Sound server Arts.

Se provi a disattivarlo vedrai che xmms andra' subito.

Altrimenti ti tocca mettere il plugin arts per xmms e lavorare poi con artsdsp se usi kde3.2

ciao

----------

## cerri

Oppure usi zinf e gli dici di usare arts.

----------

## xchris

brrrrr zinf   :Laughing: 

questione di preferenze   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## cerri

Almeno zinf ogni tanto lo aggiornano... e ha qualche funzione tipo la library...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Visto che usi anche kde, potresti provare amarok.

----------

## cerri

Ora provo  :Very Happy:  Sempre utilizzimo MyZelf!

----------

## xchris

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Almeno zinf ogni tanto lo aggiornano

 

ah gia'.. aggiungono bug   :Laughing: 

va bhe.. passiamo tutti a mpg321 anche sotto X  :Very Happy: 

ciuaz

----------

## cerri

Aggiungeranno anche bug... ma quelli di xmms si sono dimenticati di aggiungere tutto!!! E' ancora gtk 1... notte cari!!

----------

## xchris

si si ricordo il problema...

cmq sfottii a parte non ho mai adottato zinf perche' lo trovo un po' instabile e perche' cmq non ho necessita' di library.

xmms e' indubbiamente vecchio pero' il suo compito l'ha sempre svolto bene.

Tutto dipende da cosa ci si aspetta  da un player mp3.

(conosco qc che con il player mp3 ci vorrebbe fare di tutto   :Laughing:  )

A me interessa solo un player sotto X senza troppi fronzoli

A ognuno il suo..

ciao

----------

## cerri

Non volevo sembrare assolutamente polemico   :Rolling Eyes:  , cmq anch'io adoro i player semplicissimi...

Anch'io conosco una persona che vorrebbe anche il caffè in playlist... che sia la stessa!?!?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xchris

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non volevo sembrare assolutamente polemico  

 

ci mancherebbe..  si scherzava! Non avevo il minimo dubbio  :Very Happy: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anch'io conosco una persona che vorrebbe anche il caffè in playlist... che sia la stessa!?!?  

 

Ho paura di si   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Anch'io conosco una persona che vorrebbe anche il caffè in playlist... che sia la stessa!?!?   
> ...

 

Ue cip&ciop quando avete finito di sfottermi anche pubblicamente fate un fischio neh   :Laughing: 

/me che si prepara ad essere fustigata sulla pubblica piazza per l'OT   :Embarassed: 

Cmq grazie a MyZelF per il suggerimento anche da parte mia! emerge -C xmms pronto  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Tieni sott'occhio il tuo nuovo player, ti sta dicendo che ti si rovina il trucco tra 3 canzoni   :Laughing: 

CMQ grazie a MyZelf ho fatto:

```
# emerge -C xmms-themes desklet-cornerxmms xmmsctrl xmms xmms-cdread alsa-xmms xmms-shn xmms-crossfade xmms-infopipe xmms-status-plugin xmms-midi Xmms-Perl pyxmms xmms-find xmms-arts
```

Un altro pacchetto no!?!?

----------

## GhePeU

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Aggiungeranno anche bug... ma quelli di xmms si sono dimenticati di aggiungere tutto!!! E' ancora gtk 1... notte cari!!

 

provato beep-media-player? è nato come porting gtk2 di xmms ma si sta espandendo

http://beepmp.sourceforge.net/

c'è anche nel portage, media-sound/beep-media-player

----------

## cerri

Carino ma non trovo le features... ad esempio: supporta arts?

----------

## Peach

Scusate l'ot, ma dal suggerimento ho provato finalmente questo simpaticissimo port di xmms e devo dire che ci voleva... l'autore a quanto dice lo rilascerà come xmms2 durante questo anno quindi non c'è altro che aspettare e sperare speranzosi  :Smile: 

Ma...

c'è sempre un ma...

ho visto gli screenshot sul sito... e sono impazzito per una skin che c'è!!!

LA VOGLIO!

qualcuno mi aiuti a trovarla, altrimenti mi tocca farmela da me   :Twisted Evil: 

http://beepmp.sourceforge.net/screenshots/screenie01.jpg

[EDIT] TROVATA!!! si chiama "bionica v2" 

il link è questo se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.winamp.com/skins/details.php?id=137015

----------

## micron

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ho una bella domandina da porvi:
> 
> mi sapete dire come mai quando lancio xmms e ascolto la mia bella lista di mp3 da fluxbox nessun problema, ma quando lancio xmms da kde, ad ogni canzone, xmms si blocca e io devo fare play per far riprendere l'ascolto...
> 
> grazie 

 

Si tratta di un baco nel plugin di xmms che gestisce l'output con arts, la soluzione è semplice: di a kde di usare come server sonoro esound, e imposta xmms per usare esound  :Wink: 

----------

## Gavrila

l'unico vantaggio di xmms e' che con i plugin, ascolti TUTTI i formati audio esistenti.... tranne monkey audio :/

----------

## cerri

 *micron wrote:*   

> Si tratta di un baco nel plugin di xmms che gestisce l'output con arts, la soluzione è semplice: di a kde di usare come server sonoro esound, e imposta xmms per usare esound 

 

Non è un bug, è normale in quanto xmms non trova il device ready (è impegnato da arts).

----------

## micron

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non è un bug, è normale in quanto xmms non trova il device ready (è impegnato da arts).

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, si tratta però di un comportamento atipico causato da xmms-arts che ha dei problemi con l'ultima versione di arts.

----------

## Sparker

Penso che passerò a beep player.

L'una cosa che non mi va giù è che se minimizzo la finestra del player la playlist non si minimizza. Sapete se c'entra qualche impostazione?

----------

## neon

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> L'una cosa che non mi va giù è che se minimizzo la finestra del player la playlist non si minimizza. Sapete se c'entra qualche impostazione?

 

Stesso prob con XMMS, sono passato a beep sperando che non lo avesse, invece  :Crying or Very sad: 

Fortuna che uso kahakai e se mi gira faccio uno script che minimizza la playlist appena viene minimizzata la finestra principale  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *micron wrote:*   

> Hai perfettamente ragione, si tratta però di un comportamento atipico causato da xmms-arts che ha dei problemi con l'ultima versione di arts.

 

Aspetta:

- xmms si blocca se si usa come output alsa in kde perchè il device è usato da arts, e questo è normale;

- xmms-arts fa crashare xmms per il fatto che non è compatibile con arts di kde 3.2.0.

Sono due cose separate. Se poi ci si aggiunge anche la rogna della playlist (che ho riscontrato anch'io), direi proprio che gli sviluppatori di xmms si devono dare una svegliata.

----------

## micron

 *cerri wrote:*   

> - xmms si blocca se si usa come output alsa in kde perchè il device è usato da arts, e questo è normale;

 

esatto

 *cerri wrote:*   

> - xmms-arts fa crashare xmms per il fatto che non è compatibile con arts di kde 3.2.0.

 

era quello che intendevo dire, scusa se non sono stato chiaro  :Smile: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se poi ci si aggiunge anche la rogna della playlist (che ho riscontrato anch'io), direi proprio che gli sviluppatori di xmms si devono dare una svegliata.

 

pure a me fa questo scherzetto...

Vorrei rimpiazzare xmms con un altro player di quelli indicati precedentemente ma non so se, al pari di xmms, supportano questi argomenti (da linea di comando):

```
-r, --rew               Skip backwards in playlist

-p, --play              Start playing current playlist

-u, --pause             Pause current song

-s, --stop              Stop current song

-t, --play-pause        Pause if playing, play otherwise

-f, --fwd               Skip forward in playlist

```

Mi servono questi tipi di argomenti (ovviamente pure con nomi diversi  :Wink: ) perchè li devo chiamare da hotkeys (un programma che permette di usare al 100% una tastiera logitech)

Nessuno mi può fornire queste info  :Question: 

----------

## cerri

Non so se può essere ok per il tuo ambiente (è un'app QT):

```
cerri@cerrito on GSM [12:20:24] cerri $ amarok --help

Usage: amarok [Qt-options] [KDE-options] [URL]

A media player for KDE

Generic options:

  --help                    Show help about options

  --help-qt                 Show Qt specific options

  --help-kde                Show KDE specific options

  --help-all                Show all options

  --author                  Show author information

  -v, --version             Show version information

  --license                 Show license information

  --                        End of options

Arguments:

  URL                       Files/URLs to Open

Options:

  -e                        Enqueue Files/URLs

  -s                        Stop current song

  -p                        Start playing current playlist

  -r                        Skip backwards in playlist

  -f                        Skip forward in playlist

  --playlist <file>         Open a Playlist

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## micron

Grazie cerri, potrebbe essere perfetto se non fosse che:

1) esteticamente non mi sembra un gran che (non che xmms sia più figo, ma beep e zinf sembrano più carini) <-- non è un problema

2) uso un plug-in di karamba che dovrebbe funzionare solo con noatun e xmms

Ricapitolando: deve supportare gli argomenti e deve avere un plugin per karamba che lo controlli.

Lo so che sono un po' esigente, perdonatemi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ps: non mi pare che noatun supporti dei comandi come quelli che cerco, nessuno mi può smentire?

----------

## GhePeU

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Carino ma non trovo le features... ad esempio: supporta arts?

 

sì, è stato portato il plugin per xmms

nel sito, pagina plugin, c'è un link a questa pagina, ho preso la cvs e scritto anche un ebuild minimale, purtroppo non compila perchè richiede almeno la 0.9.7, che presumo sia in uscita a breve

domenica non son riuscito a scaricare il tar.gz, quindi non ho provato se funziona, arts comunque dovrebbe essere anche lì dentro

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT] TROVATA!!! si chiama "bionica v2"
> 
> il link è questo se a qualcuno interessa: http://www.winamp.com/skins/details.php?id=137015
> ...

 

L'ho scaricata e messa in /usr/share/beep/Skin, ma non me la carica quando faccio browser skin, c'e' un comando particolare da dare?

ciao e grazie

----------

## Sparker

No, nessun comando. Però deve essere leggibile dal tuo utente

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> No, nessun comando. Però deve essere leggibile dal tuo utente

 

Esatto, era proprio quello, non ci avevo pensato. grazie

----------

## Sparker

Di nulla.

Almeno il mio trecentesimo post è stato utile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi ci si aggiunge anche la rogna della playlist (che ho riscontrato anch'io), direi proprio che gli sviluppatori di xmms si devono dare una svegliata.

 

Cosa intendi per "rogna della playlist" ? Perche mi pare che anche io ho questo "problema". In pratica ho gli mp3 nel hdb e sono circa 21 GB. Ogni volta che cambio canzone da solo, o che rimonto la playlist si blocca per qualche secondo. Io pensavo fosse un problema di filesystem, perche il hd e' di 120 GB ed e' fatto in ext2fs (non sparate al'epoca non sapevo ed ora non posso cambiarlo  :Sad:  ), ed ho letto che ext2fs gestisce malissimo i HD che hanno piu di 20 GB per varie ragioni.. Allora il problema e' xmms e non il fs?

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> non sparate al'epoca non sapevo ed ora non posso cambiarlo  

 

Puoi trasformarlo in ext3.... no?

----------

## Sparker

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Se poi ci si aggiunge anche la rogna della playlist (che ho riscontrato anch'io), direi proprio che gli sviluppatori di xmms si devono dare una svegliata. 
> 
> Cosa intendi per "rogna della playlist" ?

 

Intende che se minimizzi la finestra principale del player la playlist non si minimizza. (vale sia per beep che per gli ultimi xmms)

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   non sparate al'epoca non sapevo ed ora non posso cambiarlo   
> 
> Puoi trasformarlo in ext3.... no?

 

Non so, credevo che non fosse possibile cambiarlo. Come posso fare?

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> Non so, credevo che non fosse possibile cambiarlo. Come posso fare?

 

```
# tune2fs -j /dev/hdxY
```

e modifichi l'fstab mettendo ext3 invece di ext2. Semplice e veloce  :Wink: 

----------

